# Hamilton Ontario 2 Yr Male Golden @ SPCA



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

I tend to look at animals that pop up in shelters, classifieds, Kijij, so often mixed mutts sold off as purebreds with lord knows what problems (health or behavioral) and I was in SHOCK when I ran across this fellow. Oh man, if I had a huge house and Rummy was older, I'd go down there and find out more. I really hope he finds a good home. He looks so lovely, too. THE SPCA?!?!?!  How does a boy like this end up at the SPCA?!?! Makes me so upset











Here is his link:

http://hbspcapets.shelterbuddy.com/animal/animalDetails.asp?animalid=16829&result=20&statusID=3


Sex Male Color Gold Spayed/Neutered No Age 2Yrs My health has been checked.
My vaccinations are up to date.
My worming is up to date.
I have been microchipped.
Animal Identification
 Animal ID: *11124*
*Please take note of the Animal ID before contacting us*


*A Little Bit About Me*

*Where can you find me?*

I am at the Hamilton shelter. 
You can contact me by 
Email [email protected]
Phone 905-574-7722
Fax 905-574-9087
Address 245 Dartnall Road
Hamilton, On. L8W 3V9

Adoption Hours

Monday to Friday 12:00 p.m. to 7:30 p.m.
Saturdays and Sundays 10:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i just called about this guy because we are looking for a second golden to adopt and he is a fear bitter and needs to be placed in a home with kids 14 and older. they had a hard time getting near him when he first came in.....


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i would adopt him but my kids are 8, 11, 13 so the spca says no and of course i need to make sure they are safe but he sure is a good looking guy.....there is another golden in welland at the spca that i called about named callum and he is on hold for someone....i just get to all these goldens too late....


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Ya, he seems shy in his photo. Fear biter? Worries me about past treatment and abuse  If only people - bad breeders and people who have zero business adopting a dog... it's all such an ugly cycle.

I wish people would be forced to have a license to breed the dog, with full health checks, home checks, and temperament checks. Prospective dog owners would also need a license. It would eliminate so much of this misery for these living beings.

I hope he gets a great home with somebody who will work with him and his confidence and trust levels. Good luck little man


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i feel bad for him as well...i hate to think why he is there to begin with and what was done to make him a biter...poor guy. i spoke with the spca lady and she said he would bite out of fear and that he has calmed down a bit but that he absolutely needs to go to a home with older kids...i hope it works out for him and that he gets the loving forever home he deserves....i hate to think of any dog sitting alone in a cage....


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

magic was adopted today i hope it works out and that he has found his forever home....


----------

